# One Pass option no longer showing after old One Pass is deleted



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I had a Season Pass for Perception from previous seasons that turned into a One Pass. Additionally, I set up a new One Pass for "The Slap". All these were supposed to be set up to record new programs only with no streaming. Worked great for 2 weeks.

Tonight I went to my shows and found both Perception and The Slap were listed in My Shows even though I had watched/deleted both of this week's episodes. Both shows were streaming versions of this week's show and I went in and deleted the programs. Then I went in and double checked that streaming was not checked. When I went back to My Shows, there was still a folder there even though it was empty and I couldn't delete the folder.

I finally went in and deleted both programs from OnePass Manager to get rid of the folder, but even that did not get rid of the folders. I finally unplugged the Tivo and the empty folders went away.

I'm now trying to add those programs back to One Pass, but the One Pass option is no longer available for those shows. When I go to the program in my guide, I hit select "One Pass& other options" and go to the next screen Create a One Pass is no longer listed as an option on those two shows. The options listed are:
"Watch Now"- VOD
"Record this Episode"-Single episode
"Add to my shows" - This is streaming video only
"View other Showings"
"Explore this Show"

I restarted the Roamio again after I saw that the options were screwed up but it had no effect. I've never had this problem when I deleted a Season Pass, but this One Pass is full of options I don't even want and it's causing more problems. Does anybody have a clue what I should do to get these two shows back to recording properly. I've run out of ideas


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I was able to add back OnePass to those shows only by using the iPad Tivo app. 

This is a strange glitch that needs to be addressed.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> I was able to add back OnePass to those shows only by using the iPad Tivo app.
> 
> This is a strange glitch that needs to be addressed.


I think you can delete an empty (or any) folder by pressing clear. I had to do this when I had a similar issue as you.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

takeagabu said:


> I think you can delete an empty (or any) folder by pressing clear. I had to do this when I had a similar issue as you.


I've had a folder that broke and got stuck at the top of my My Shows list with a phony date of 12/31. It won't go away, and deleting, rebooting, and waiting for the next new episode have all failed to resolve this.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

takeagabu said:


> I think you can delete an empty (or any) folder by pressing clear. I had to do this when I had a similar issue as you.


I tried that. It didn't work

I want to know why One Pass hung onto information that should have been deleted inside the One Pass manager when those passes were deleted and the cache was cleared. That's what makes no sense to me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

grey ghost said:


> I was able to add back OnePass to those shows only by using the iPad Tivo app.
> 
> This is a strange glitch that needs to be addressed.


Unless you *TELL TIVO* about it, they won't know.

(BTW, I had someone from Tivo follow up in one of the threads I posted on forums.tivo.com, and they followed up with me.)

Also, doesn't One Pass show up when you enter Explore this show? That might be a workaround.


----------

